# 069-509594***



## paule1 (22 Juli 2006)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Nr. gemacht?
Scheint doch eine  _normale_  Festnetznummer zu sein. Ist es aber nicht!:wall: 

Habe für diesen Anruf 60,00 (sechzig) Euro gezahlt :kotz: 

Wie kann das sein, dass sowas erlaubt ist??????

paule1


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****



			
				paule1 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe für diesen Anruf 60,00 (sechzig) Euro gezahlt :kotz:


was steht  auf dem EVN (Einzelverbindungsnachweis)  für diese  Nummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

Noch gar nichts, war ja erst heute das ich angerufen habe. Könnte da was anderes stehen?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

woher weißt du, dass es 60 Euro kostet?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

Dort kam die Ansage: Für diesen Anruf muß die Rufnummernunterdrückung 
abgeschaltet werden, was man mit der Taste 1 tun sollte. Tat ich auch.
Dann kam die Frage, wenn man mit den Tarifen und Gebühren vertraut ist, 
drücke man die Taste 1, was ich NICHT tat.
Daraufhin kam die Ansage, dass dieser Anruf  _nur_  60,00 Euro (sechzig) 
kostet. Daraufhin ware ich erstmal geschockt und habe aufgelegt.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

Das ist schlicht ergreifender Unfug und gehört wohl in die Kategorie  MCM Multimedia
bitte sich mal die Threads durchlesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38081


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

aus thematischen Gründen verschoben 
(kein Dialer oder Mehrwertdienst)

Tel. Nr anonymisiert


----------



## paule1 (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

Was ist den daran Unfug??
Das war kein Gewinnspiel, das war eine Erotik-Nr.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****



			
				paule1 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist den daran Unfug??
> Das war kein Gewinnspiel, das war eine Erotik-Nr.


na und? lies dir erstmal die Threads durch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35181
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38081

Wie ich vermute, wird in den nächsten Tagen eine Forderung eintrudeln, die nichts
aber auch gar nichts mit der Telefonrechnung zu tun hat. (vermutlich stehst du im Telefonbuch
 und deine Nummer wird nicht unterdrückt)
Damit ist es ein leichtes eine Rechnung loszuschicken. Wenn die vorliegt, sehen wir weiter...


----------



## paule1 (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

Ich stehe nicht im Telefonbuch und sollte (und habe auch) am Anfang der Bandansage mit der Taste 1 meine Rufnummer erkennbar machen (siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben).


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****



			
				paule1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe nicht im Telefonbuch


Dann wird vermutlich gar nichts passieren, jedenfalls nicht auf der Telefonrechnung.


			
				paule1 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte (und habe auch) am Anfang der Bandansage mit der Taste 1 meine Rufnummer erkennbar
> machen


 das ist technischer Unfug, entweder die Nummer wird übertragen oder nicht (CLIP bzw CLIR ) 
Mir ist  nicht klar, wie und an wen eine Rechnung verschickt werden soll.


----------



## dave70 (3 August 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****



			
				paule1 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte (und habe auch) am Anfang der Bandansage mit der Taste 1 meine Rufnummer erkennbar
> machen





			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> das ist technischer Unfug, entweder die Nummer wird übertragen oder nicht (CLIP bzw CLIR )
> Mir ist  nicht klar, wie und an wen eine Rechnung verschickt werden soll.



Hm, ist das wirklich so? Dann könnten sie ja eigentlich fast nie die Nummer ausfindig machen. Denn in den meisten Fällen ist wohl die Rufnummeranzeige deaktiviert, wenn man ein solches Angebot nutzt? 

Auf jeden Fall würde es mich freuen. Denn auch mich hat es jetzt erwischt. Über eine Anzeige in der Bildzeitung bin ich auf eine 'Hamburger' Nummer aufmerksam geworden. Und nein, da stand nichts von Abopreisen. Die Anzeigen waren auch sehr klein.

Beim ersten Versuch habe ich die Kostenansage direkt übersprungen. Beim zweiten Mal - diesmal eine Frankfurter Nummer - nicht, und mir ist fast der Hörer aus der Hand gefallen. Beide Gespräche dauerten nur ca. 50 Sekunden, da es nicht ganz das erwartete Angebot war.

Also das was man hier häufig zu lesen bekommt. Dank dieses guten Forums bin ich aber schon ein wenig beruhigt. 

Dein CLIP/CLIR-Kommentar macht mir sogar noch etwas mehr Hoffnung. Ich habe die Nummer via einer neu eingerichteten VOIP-Nummer angewählt. Diese ist bei meinem DSL-Tarif inklusive, wurde bisher aber noch nie von mir genutzt.  Für die Telefonate habe ich die vom Provider angebotene Telefonsoftware am Computer benutzt. Die Rufnummeranzeige war deaktiviert, aber auch ich habe natürlich die '1' gedrückt, da es ansonsten nicht weiter gegangen wäre. 

Die Nummer taucht - lt. FAQ des Providers - auch nicht im Telefonbuch o.ä. auf. 
Mein - verbesserungswürdiges - technisches Verständnis sagt mir, das ich eigentlich gar nicht zurückverfolgt werden kann. Es sei denn der Provider erteilt Auskunft, oder die Polizei wird eingeschaltet. Beides halte ich nicht für verhältnismäßig. Oder täusche ich mich da?

Die besagte VOIP-Nummer kann ich zwar nicht ändern/löschen, werde sie aber zukünftig nicht mehr nutzen. Die Software ist auch schon wieder deinstalliert. Ein 'Verplappern' am Telefon ist also nicht möglich. 

Kann ich nun wieder relativ beruhigt schlafen, oder sollte ich aufgrund VOIP doch wieder etwas mehr Sorgen haben?

Vielen Dank für das Forum und für eine Antwort!

Dave


----------



## Captain Picard (3 August 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****



			
				dave70 schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das genaue Gegenteil ist leider der Fall, die allermeisten Normaluser wissen nicht mal, dass und  wie man die Rufnummer unterdrücken kann. 

cp


----------



## dave70 (3 August 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

Ich habe gerade nochmal ein wenig gegoogelt. Dabei bin ich über folgende unerfreuliche Stelle gestolpert:



> Doch was ist mit den Dialer-Opfern, die eine Rufnummer-Unterdrückung eingeschaltet haben? Antwort: Auch deren Nummern kann „ermittelt“ werden.
> 
> Der eingesetzte Dialer hatte nur die Aufgabe, eine Verbindung zu einer Frankfurter Festnetznummer herzustellen. Bei jedem Verbindungsaufbau zwischen zwei Telefonanschlüssen entstehen Verbindungsdaten, die von den Netzbetreibern für Abrechnungszwecke gespeichert werden. Die Festnetznummer 069-42... wurde von der Frankfurter Firma PG Media betrieben. Die hatte die Telefonnummer vom Netzbetreiber Colt Telekom angemietet. Die Colt Telekom bestätigte auf Anfrage, dass sie die Verbindungsdaten der bei der Nummer 060-42 eingehenden Dialer-Anrufe an die PG Media weitergegeben hat. Die PG Media reichte die Telefonnummern der Dialeropfer an die HAS bzw. Digital Web Media weiter, die damit Adressen ermitteln konnten.



siehe: http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/130704/dialer.html

Und was ist jetzt davon zu halten? Ist es also doch wahrscheinlich das die Rufnummer beim windigen Anbieter zu sehen ist?


----------



## sascha (3 August 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****



> Und was ist jetzt davon zu halten?



Hast du da jetzt angerufen, oder hat sich ein Dialer über die 069-Nummer eingewählt? Na also...


----------



## dave70 (3 August 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

Ich habe gerade nochmal ein wenig gegoogelt. Dabei bin ich über folgende unerfreuliche Stelle gestolpert:



> Doch was ist mit den Dialer-Opfern, die eine Rufnummer-Unterdrückung eingeschaltet haben? Antwort: Auch deren Nummern kann „ermittelt“ werden.
> 
> Der eingesetzte Dialer hatte nur die Aufgabe, eine Verbindung zu einer Frankfurter Festnetznummer herzustellen. Bei jedem Verbindungsaufbau zwischen zwei Telefonanschlüssen entstehen Verbindungsdaten, die von den Netzbetreibern für Abrechnungszwecke gespeichert werden. Die Festnetznummer 069-42... wurde von der Frankfurter Firma PG Media betrieben. Die hatte die Telefonnummer vom Netzbetreiber Colt Telekom angemietet. Die Colt Telekom bestätigte auf Anfrage, dass sie die Verbindungsdaten der bei der Nummer 060-42 eingehenden Dialer-Anrufe an die PG Media weitergegeben hat. Die PG Media reichte die Telefonnummern der Dialeropfer an die HAS bzw. Digital Web Media weiter, die damit Adressen ermitteln konnten.



siehe: http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/130704/dialer.html

Und was ist jetzt davon zu halten? Ist es also doch wahrscheinlich das die Rufnummer beim windigen Anbieter zu sehen ist?

Beim obigen Beispiel geht es zwar um sogenannte Dialer-Software, und der Bericht ist auch schon zwei Jahre alt, allerdings könnte ich mir sowas doch auch per Telefon vorstellen. 
Oder habe ich das komplett falsch verstanden?


----------



## dave70 (3 August 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

sorry, wg. dem letzten post. wollte eigentlich nur den obigen editieren...


----------



## sascha (3 August 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****

Ich würde da einfach mal abwarten. Der Versuchl, die Vorgaben für Premium-Nummern durch normale Ortsvorwahlen und anschließende Rechnungsstellung zu umgehen, ist nicht neu. Bisher ist aber kein einziger Fall bekannt geworden, bei dem ein solches Unternehmen tatsächlich versucht hätte, an das Geld zu kommen. Normalerweise gibts noch ein, zwei Schreiben, dann ein paar Drohgebärden, das wars dann. Zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid oder zur Klage hats in den letzten Jahren nicht gereicht. Und die einschlägigen Firmen wissen vermutlich auch, warum sie nicht zum Äußersten gehen. Vor Gericht müssten die nämlich den Vertragsschluss am Telefon nachweisen. Schaffen sie das nicht, fliegt ihnen ihr gesamtes Geschäftsmodell um die Ohren. Und das wollen die offenbar nicht riskieren.


----------



## dave70 (3 August 2006)

*Aw: 069-509594****



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde da einfach mal abwarten. Der Versuchl, die Vorgaben für Premium-Nummern durch normale Ortsvorwahlen und anschließende Rechnungsstellung zu umgehen, ist nicht neu. Bisher ist aber kein einziger Fall bekannt geworden, bei dem ein solches Unternehmen tatsächlich versucht hätte, an das Geld zu kommen. Normalerweise gibts noch ein, zwei Schreiben, dann ein paar Drohgebärden, das wars dann. Zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid oder zur Klage hats in den letzten Jahren nicht gereicht. Und die einschlägigen Firmen wissen vermutlich auch, warum sie nicht zum Äußersten gehen. Vor Gericht müssten die nämlich den Vertragsschluss am Telefon nachweisen. Schaffen sie das nicht, fliegt ihnen ihr gesamtes Geschäftsmodell um die Ohren. Und das wollen die offenbar nicht riskieren.


Danke für die tröstenden Worte! Das habe ich auch schon so in den anderen Threads gelesen. 
Ich hoffe mal das Captain Picard recht hat, und die Rufnummerunterdrückung wirklich nicht aufgehoben werden kann, und der Provider keine Auskunft gibt.
Falls ich was von denen höre, melde ich mich nochmal.

Danke schonmal!


----------

